# How to make a dog come in heat



## catchem06

Anybody know how to get a dog to come in heat?  I heard of giving them a shot, but I heard that they wouldnt catch if you did that.  I also heard of putting them in a kennel beside a dog that was in heat, but I got mine right beside another jip that is in heat and still nothing......Anybody got any good ideas?


----------



## booth3

put wheat germ oil on her food


----------



## HAPPY DAD

Bring her to my house!!!


Every dog on the yard is in heat and iits a pain in the rear


----------



## TripleXBullies

wait.... It's definitely not contageous.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE

i would just wait on her thats pretty much what your stuck with anyway


----------



## catch-n-tie

be patient it will happen


----------



## REDMOND1858

When one of mine go into heat, they all go into heat. Dont think there really is any way of controling when though, just one of them things


----------



## WolfPack

My father in law bird/bulldog hasn't come into heat and she is now almost 2 yrs old.


----------



## catch-n-tie

REDMOND1858 said:


> When one of mine go into heat, they all go into heat. Dont think there really is any way of controling when though, just one of them things


it does seem to be that way,or as soon as you place the dog with some one they come in,with his other dog in heat i believe it will be soon...

whats the urgencey anyways?


----------



## jparrott

o.k heres the real deal start a bubble bath and put on conway twitty,a couple candles and your on ur way.


----------



## slawdawg69

Not really sure about the shot changing the dog but i can say for sure it will bring her in ,but, now you have to take her to the vet and they have to run tests to see why she hasn't come around herself , just seemed like way tooo much trouble ,but it works


----------



## Jester896

a buddy of mine got a lil mix breed thang out of FL and @ 8 mo she is in for the first time go figure


----------



## southern_pride

PG-600 may help, but as said earlier, you may want to take her to the vet to get checked out, because there may be a reason why she's not coming in.


----------



## hogrunner

Dogs usually come in heat at close to 1 yr old and then every 6 months, some are like clockwork and some only come in once per year and then there are the ones just like humans who have some type of defect and are not normal.


----------



## NCHillbilly

When I used to keep coon and bear hounds, the opening of hunting season, going on a far-away hunting trip that you had planned for months with a buddy with a male dog,  or entering a big competition hunt always seemed to work like a charm to bring my females into heat.


----------



## baydog

put her in a pen with a dog you dont want her bread to and she will come in and be bread before you know it. just be patient i have had dogs skip cycles before and a year seems a long time to wait when you want to breed one. but as long as she is healthy she will cycle.


----------



## Roberson

Take her out in the midday sun, she'll get hot pretty quick.


----------



## Bkeepr

Plan a vacation and she will go in heat, it is an unwritten law of nature!


----------



## hntg4fun

Take her out to dinner, tell her how beautiful she looks, and rub her feet


----------

